# Vax steam cleaner V-081 help



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

i recently bought a Vax steam cleaner V-081 model and it didn't come with the accessory adaptor which i need to use most of the pieces.

anyone know a way of getting one?


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I think vax have a parts service where you can buy the accessories or you can try ebay there are often partd on there.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Espares should have what you need :thumb:

http://www.espares.co.uk/parts?k=Vax+081


----------



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

all sorted for the sum of £5


----------

